# Shaggy rugs and furniture



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi
I am trying to budget and figure out costs for kitting out a 2 bed

Some people have said IKEA is not that good out here and really basic 

Is Home Center better?

Also from browsing their websites (IKEA AND HOME CENTER) I can't see shaggy rugs on either

I am not after some designer persian rugs just something shaggy and textured to give the room a more cosy feel

Its all white tiles here in these flats 


Thanks

R


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IKEA sells more or less what you get in the UK. There seems a bit less choice furniture wise. You should find shaggy rugs there, but go for opening time unless you have body armour!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Got my rugs from Dragon Mart. I took someone with me that knows the lingo (and isnt white) and can haggle and the price was literally two thirds off from what they told me when I went on my own. Great deal and got a vert large rug eight ft rug for like 220 dirahms. I also got wall decorations from there and same thing, thethree paintings went from 1100 (100 off for being such a good special customer) to 400 when I brought my friend who told them the money came from his pocket and not the white womans. It is a place you have to haggle a lot but good deals to be had at DM.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rosy83 said:


> Hi
> I am trying to budget and figure out costs for kitting out a 2 bed
> 
> Some people have said IKEA is not that good out here and really basic
> ...


IKEA in Dubai is just the same as it is everywhere else.

There are numerous stores that sell home furnishings. You'll find loads in every mall, as well as in dindependent stores. 

Dragonmart is cheap and cheerful, but to a certain extent you get what you pay for.


----------

